# toxic drywall



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I figured you rockers would like to read about this? anyone use it? can't the U.S. make it's own drywall? or is this the continued selling out of American manufacturing and jobs??!?!?! :furious:

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/content/view/15403/


----------

